# [Help] My laptop runs well with Throttlestop but freezes completely in battery mode



## gulbuddin (Jun 4, 2021)

As mentioned, my laptop PH315-53 (Predator Helios 300) runs cool with my throttlestop settings but it completely freezes once there is a powercut. I then need to force reboot my laptop everytime the freeze occurs. Without throttlestop running the laptop doesn't freeze even in battery mode. I'm confused which setting is causing it to happen. Can anyone please help me out? I'll attach ss of my TS config.
My system specs is:
i5 10th gen (10300H)
Latest BIOS version 2.02 (freeze occured in all BIOS version, starting from 1.01)
RTX 2060 with 16GB ram
Throttlestop 9.3
P.S. in limit reasons, the PL1 in core showed up only after an intense benchmark session and doesnt generally show up during low-moderate use. I put the PL1 to 60 (default 70)


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 4, 2021)

Your CPU might be 100% stable at full load with an undervolt of -90 mV. If it is locking up when switching to battery power then your undervolt is too much. Undervolting is a compromise. Many 10th Gen CPUs are only fully stable at -70 mV. Maybe yours is less than that.

When you use Disable Turbo, the CPU is already reducing the MHz and voltage. When you add an aggressive undervolt on top of this, it can be too much. Increase the voltage until you have full stability when switching AC to battery.

If Windows 10 can manage the Speed Shift EPP value, I would not bother checking this option in ThrottleStop. Try clearing this option in ThrottleStop, open the FIVR window and look at the EPP value in the monitoring table. Move the Windows power slider back and forth in the system tray. Watch to see what values Windows uses. You are usually better off letting Windows manage this setting. When the slider is at Best Performance, Windows typically sets EPP to 84 which is fine.

The default turbo ratios are 45, 44, 43, 42. You can set any of the turbo ratios to a lower value. If you set these to a high value, that setting will be ignored by the CPU.

You have your 1 core active turbo ratio set to 45 but you have Speed Shift Max set to 41. This means the Max setting will not allow your CPU to use the highest multiplier. I would leave Speed Shift Max at 45 and adjust the turbo ratios if you want lower CPU speeds. These two will conflict with each other if not set correctly. You do not need to use both settings.  

In the Options window PROCHOT Offset is set to 8. That is why your laptop will start thermal throttling at 92°C instead of the full 100°C that Intel recommends. I would reduce this offset value down to about 3 so the CPU starts thermal throttling at 97°C. This will give you a little more headroom so you do not have to worry about the CPU temperature lowering performance.


----------



## gulbuddin (Jun 5, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your CPU might be 100% stable at full load with an undervolt of -90 mV. If it is locking up when switching to battery power then your undervolt is too much. Undervolting is a compromise. Many 10th Gen CPUs are only fully stable at -70 mV. Maybe yours is less than that.
> 
> When you use Disable Turbo, the CPU is already reducing the MHz and voltage. When you add an aggressive undervolt on top of this, it can be too much. Increase the voltage until you have full stability when switching AC to battery.
> 
> ...


I will re work on all those settings and let you know of the result. i made silly and obvious mistakes and i should’ve known better. thank you so much @unclewebb


----------



## gulbuddin (Jun 5, 2021)

I reduced the undervolt to -75mV. This stabilised my laptop. Now it doesnt crash when switching to battery power. Maybe i could try checking it for higher undervolt values, but i'm satisfied with it as of now.
I found that windows sets EPP values to 0 when in performance mode. I unticked the Speed Shift option like you suggested and i will let windows handle this setting. Later i will run a benchmark and then set it accordingly, should there be any fluctuation in temp.
I didn't know that setting turbo ratios above the default would be ignored. Anyways, my new turbo ratios are 44,44,42,42 and i expect them to run multiple loads without a hassle. I shall confirm with a benchmark.
Set the Speed shift max to 44
I would prefer leaving the PROCHOT to an offset value of 8, cause i love my laptop 
Thank you @unclewebb . Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## brendaureliano (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi there! I have a similar issue happening with my laptop, but I'm confused by one thing and was wondering if you guys would know.

I did a -250mV undervolting which was running perfectly fine. I created two profiles, one for AC cable with the undervolt, and another for battery with the default settings.
This was working normally and I faced no crashes. Whenever I unplugged the cable, ThrottleStop would switch to the Battery profile and all good.

That said, one of these days I enabled Speed Shift on ThrottleStop and my laptop froze. I undid all settings and "fixed" everything, but now the same settings I used above don't work.

The -250mV undervolt still works when the laptop is on AC, and I still have a Battery profile with the default settings. That said, every time I swith from AC to battery, the laptop freezes and crashes. I am not sure if the Battery profile's settings are not applying properly, but I'm not really sure what can be done. I understand that -250mV might be a extreme? But what puzzles me is that I used those same settings for a whole while, and they only stopped working once I enabled Speed Shift (even though it's disabled now).

Also, from my understanding, having the Battery profile should cover those stability, but something is not working. I appreciate any help!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 6, 2021)

brendaureliano said:


> my laptop


What laptop? Why not post some pictures of ThrottleStop so I can see your settings and CPU model?

Other users have noticed that it takes more voltage for a CPU to be stable when Speed Shift is enabled. Speed Shift allows the CPU speed and voltage to change more rapidly so I guess it needs slightly more voltage to be able to do this reliably.



brendaureliano said:


> -250mV might be extreme?


It sounds extreme. What is your cache voltage set to? The cache offset is usually more important than the core offset.

When you use voltages that are right on the knife's edge of stability, settings that seemed stable one month might not work stable the next month. There is no point in setting the voltages so aggressively.

If you used ThrottleStop to enable Speed Shift, the only way to disable Speed Shift is to do a full reboot. Either turn your computer off or hold the Shift key on the keyboard down and select Restart in the Windows menu. Clearing the Speed Shift box in ThrottleStop does not do anything until after you reboot.


----------



## gulbuddin (Jun 8, 2021)

@unclewebb I still have EDP Other in Ring. I maxxed out the ICC to 255.75 but it doesn't disappear. I attached a log file. Would you be kind enough to take a look?
Regards, gulbuddin


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 8, 2021)

EDP OTHER under the RING column in yellow is common. Not sure why but this happens to some CPUs and there is no way to clear it. Luckily this is not important. There are not red boxes under the CORE column and nothing in the log file so there is nothing to worry about. 

The only throttling I see is the throttling that you are doing. Why did you select Disable Turbo for your Performance setting? You have a CPU capable of running continuously at 4200 MHz but you have decided to limit it to 2500 MHz. Your CPU is only running at 70°C. I do not see the reason to run it so slow. 

Do not tell anyone that you are using ThrottleStop to make your CPU run sluggish. You will give ThrottleStop a bad reputation.


----------



## gulbuddin (Jun 8, 2021)

hahaha..don't worry. Throttlestop is my saviour and i'd never defame it 
regarding the low performance setting... it is my daily driver and i dont need to run any high end tasks on it...i need my laptop running at "whatever" power but CONTINUOUSLY. so i limit my power consumption to boost longevity. When i need to run demanding tasks i just re enable the turbo setting for that specific moment and disable it after it is completed. works like a charm
Thanks for your time. Your help is super appreciated!



unclewebb said:


> EDP OTHER under the RING column in yellow is common. Not sure why but this happens to some CPUs and there is no way to clear it. Luckily this is not important. There are not red boxes under the CORE column and nothing in the log file so there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> The only throttling I see is the throttling that you are doing. Why did you select Disable Turbo for your Performance setting? You have a CPU capable of running continuously at 4200 MHz but you have decided to limit it to 2500 MHz. Your CPU is only running at 70°C. I do not see the reason to run it so slow.
> 
> Do not tell anyone that you are using ThrottleStop to make your CPU run sluggish. You will give ThrottleStop a bad reputation.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 8, 2021)

gulbuddin said:


> i limit my power consumption to boost longevity


How long do you plan to live for? Even abused Intel CPUs seem to last for a long, long time. I usually get bored with them before they die.

You should use the ThrottleStop keyboard shortcut feature. You can set one profile up to run your CPU at full speed and then setup a second profile with turbo boost disabled. Dream up some magic keyboard combination like CTRL + F1 for the high speed profile and CTRL + F2 for the profile with turbo boost disabled. That way you can easily switch speeds without having to access the ThrottleStop user interface. 

You should be able to do this when in game too. Just use keyboard shortcuts that do not conflict with any shortcuts that your games are using. 

Here is an example:


----------



## gulbuddin (Jun 8, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> How long do you plan to live for? Even abused Intel CPUs seem to last for a long, long time. I usually get bored with them before they die.
> 
> You should use the ThrottleStop keyboard shortcut feature. You can set one profile up to run your CPU at full speed and then setup a second profile with turbo boost disabled. Dream up some magic keyboard combination like CTRL + F1 for the high speed profile and CTRL + F2 for the profile with turbo boost disabled. That way you can easily switch speeds without having to access the ThrottleStop user interface.
> 
> ...



This is a beautiful idea that you suggested @unclewebb . I didn't know this existed. I'll set it up right now!
Just a few question though:
1. i'll keep my current profile as the DEFAULT "low power" mode and make one "high performance" profile mode
2. In the "high performace" profile, do i just need to enable the turbo option, or do you recommend any other additional tweaking for that profile...(you know something that would make it more better)


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 8, 2021)

gulbuddin said:


> do i just need to enable the turbo option


I like keeping things simple. If you really must slow your CPU down then one profile with Disable Turbo checked and a second profile with Disable Turbo not checked is the easiest way to control this. Here is an interesting paper that helps explain why it is not necessary to do this.

Power Optimization – a Reality Check


			https://www2.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/2009/EECS-2009-140.pdf
		


When a computer is lightly loaded, inactive cores with nothing to do will automatically enter the low power C7 state. In this state the cores are disconnected from the internal clock and they are disconnected from the voltage rail so they are sitting in a dormant state at 0 MHz and 0 volts. Using Disable Turbo to slow down the active cores might not save anything. It just makes the CPU inefficient. For some tasks, it might end up consuming more power. A slow CPU needs to spend more time in the active state processing background tasks. A fast CPU gets tasks done quickly so the cores can spend a bigger percentage of time in the low power C7 state.

I only use one profile and I allow the CPU to manage itself. Whatever works best for you is fine but it is probably not necessary.


----------

